# Best 4x4 and 5x5 cubes?



## Rubik the Cubik (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm a sub 50 CFOP 3x3 cuber and have decided it's time to move up in the world and get some bigger cubes. I have a lubed Dayan Zhanchi currently and I love it if that helps with recommendations.

I want one that's fast and easy to turn, durable and doesn't pop loads (I guess those apply to most people haha). I'm looking at getting both a 4x4 and 5x5.

Thanks


----------



## qqwref (Jan 11, 2015)

The Moyu ones are pretty good. If they're loose, they do pop occasionally when you are turning really quickly and inaccurately, but it's easy to put the piece back in.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 11, 2015)

Get aosu and huachuang.


----------



## Wylie28 (Jan 11, 2015)

The shenshou ones are good after 100s of solves... they are pretty bad out of the box, If you have the money just buy the moyu ones now because they are way better out of the box and I think better overall


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 11, 2015)

Wylie28 said:


> The shenshou ones are good after 100s of solves... they are pretty bad out of the box, If you have the money just buy the moyu ones now because they are way better out of the box and I think better overall



Shengshou can be good, if you know how to mod it. however, the aosu is perfect out of the box, and only requires a bit of tensioning.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 11, 2015)

Get an AoSu for 4x4x4 and a HuaChuang for 5x5x5.

There is also a mini AoSu if you have small hands.



Wylie28 said:


> The shenshou ones are good after 100s of solves... they are pretty bad out of the box, If you have the money just buy the moyu ones now because they are way better out of the box and I think better overall



Shengshou's are alright but you pretty have to mod the 5x5x5 for it not to be bad. SS 5x5x5 and the SS V5 4x4x4


----------



## Tom606060 (Jan 11, 2015)

Definitely Mini Aosu and Moyu HuaChuang


----------



## pdilla (Jan 11, 2015)

Mini Aosu and Huachuang! Love em.


----------



## Rubik the Cubik (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like Aosu and Huachuang keep coming up! I'll look into them. I have large hands so I'll stick to the standard sizing. Thanks for your help!

If anyone else has any input feel free to comment.


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 11, 2015)

Aosu AoChuang or HuaChang


----------

